# Kostenloser Webspace mit echtem FTP Zugang und Subdomain?



## marvel_master (30. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

vor ca 20 Jahren gab es viele verschiedene kostenlose Webseiten Angebote, wo man mit einem
HTML Editor wie Homesite eine Webseite erstellen konnte und diese wurde dann per FTP zum
Anbieter hochgeladen. Die Adresse lautete dann

http://user3000.webseitenanbieter.de/
oder
http://www.webseitenanbieter.de/~user3000

Mein Anbieter macht jetzt nach 24 Jahren dicht weil wohl inzwischen Baukastensysteme wie
wordpress oder Jimdo sich durchgesetzt haben.

Meine Frage:

gibt es noch kostenlosen Webspace mit einem echten FTP Zugang. Geocities war
zum Bsp einer der Pioniere, welcher im Jahre 1995 auf den Markt kam. Den gibt
es aber auch schon lange nicht mehr.

VG
Marvel


----------



## Saguya (30. Juni 2020)

Was mir jetzt spontan einfällt ist https://freehosting.com / https://awardspace.com oder .000webhost.com
kenne sonst keine mehr und ich persönlich hoste meine sachen lieber selber, auf meinen servern.


----------



## marvel_master (30. Juni 2020)

Saguya schrieb:


> Was mir jetzt spontan einfällt ist https://freehosting.com / https://awardspace.com oder .000webhost.com
> kenne sonst keine mehr und ich persönlich hoste meine sachen lieber selber, auf meinen servern.



Danke für die Rückmeldung.
Habe gerade noch die Seite:
Die 5 besten [KOSTENLOSEN] Webhosting Anbieter 2020

gefunden und dort wird auch 000webhost.com
genannt.

Habe den Service mal ausprobiert und dieser erfüllt im Prinzip was ich will.

300 MB Plattenplatz
FTP Zugang
name.anbieter.com
HTML ist machbar. 

Mehr will ich gar nicht. 

Eigene Server sind zwar nett haben aber den Nachteil, dass sie  Strom kosten und man sie pflegen muss. 

Eine fertige Lösung wie obige läuft in der Regel 24/7 und man muss sich um nix kümmern. Insbesondere, da ich dort nur ein paar simple HTML Seiten ablegen will die nur aus
reinem Text bestehen. Für meine Zwecke perfekt.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (30. Juni 2020)

Hm, wenn 300 MB benötigt werden, würde ich einen USB Stick mit üppigen 512 MB an meine Fritzbox hängen


----------



## Saguya (1. Juli 2020)

marvel_master schrieb:


> Eigene Server sind zwar nett haben aber den Nachteil, dass sie  Strom kosten und man sie pflegen muss.



habe ja nicht gesagt, das die dinger bei mir zu hause stehen (wäre auch bei 7 servern, etwas krank)  ich miete mir Root-Server und betreibe die sachen selber darauf, wo ich selbst 100% kontrolle darüber habe.



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Hm, wenn 300 MB benötigt werden, würde ich einen USB Stick mit üppigen 512 MB an meine Fritzbox hängen



nur, wenn man eine brauchbare inet verbindung hat


----------



## IICARUS (1. Juli 2020)

Habe auch schon einige Rootserver angemietet gehabt, aber dazu muss man schon etwas Kenntnisse haben.
Ansonsten wenns ausreicht gibt es auch gute Webspace wo sich der Anbieter um alles kümmert.


----------



## NatokWa (1. Juli 2020)

Hab seit ewigen Zeiten nen Webspace bei Speicherzentrum.de gemietet .... die hatten mal ein angebot rausgehauen mit 500MB Speicherplatz + 2 Domains + SQL-Datenbank + FTP-Zugang + 1x EMail mit Unlimited Trafic für 10€ im JAHR *g*
Ein solches Angebot sucht man seitdem absolut vergeblich und ich hab zwischendurch sogar noch ne 3. Domain dazu gebucht und auf 1GB Speicherplatz erhöht und zahle jetzt 20€ im Jahr .... brauche den Space zwar derzeit net aber wer weiß *g* die 20€ im Jahr fallen netmal auf, also darf das gerne weiter laufen bis ich es evtl doch mal brauche


----------

